

The real google calculator  - bootload
http://thisismyrobot.blogspot.com/2009/06/real-google-calculator.html

======
physcab
I thought he was going to interface the calculator to work with google's
calculator. Checking your e-mails is cool too I guess.

~~~
Ixiaus
That's what I thought at first too... It's a cool project though!

------
JacobAldridge
I wonder what would happen if he had 999999999999999 emails, and then he read
999999999999997 of them?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=782985>

